# Ocean7 Lm-7: Ploprof Revisited



## bobbysamd

Introduction. Many people are probably familiar by now with the Ocean7 Watch Company LM-7 project. Director of New Product Development Mitchell Feig conceived the LM-7 in August of 2007 as an Omega PloProf emulation. Coincidentally, or was it fate, I had just heard about the Ocean7 Watch Company from reading about it in _International Watch_. The watches interested me and I visited the official Ocean7 forum. It turned out that Mitch had just floated the LM-7 idea to his readers.

As a dive watch fan, I had wanted a PloProf. Cost was out of the question. When I saw that Mitch had started design of the LM-7 I was sold immediately! I paid my preorder deposit and waited. But good things happen to he who waits. Finally, a year and a quarter later, the FedEx lady delivered my LM-7. It was well worth the wait.

Packaging. Packaging consists of a sturdy outer box which contains the LM-7 wooden case. Instructions with warranty, Mitch Feig's business card and an Ocean7 watch pouch were tucked inside the case's pocket. The packaging is just right - neither cheap nor overdone, and appropriate to a nice tool watch.



















As the expression goes, some assembly of the LM-7 was required. Ocean7 supplies two buttons for operating the bidirectional bezel; a plain button and a red anodized button. The LM-7 arrived with the stainless button installed. I expected that and was prepared to change it to the red button.

The stainless button screwed out of the case easily enough, but installing the red button was tougher. A spring inside the case holds it in place and must be depressed to change buttons. The spring needed some force to push the button to the screw. I couldn't manage much of a grip on the red button with my thumb and forefinger. I didn't want to try pliers and risk abrading the button. To the rescue came my wife's rubber lid gripper. With her gripper I managed to exert enough pressure and grip to install the red button.










The excellent rubber strap was not installed on the LM-7, but came packaged with springbars. Fortunately, the 24 mm lugs are drilled. Using a toothpick to depress the springbar points and a little wiggling of the strap ends I installed the strap in relatively short order.

Impressions. Two words describe the LM-7: "mind" and "blowing." Casework and overall quality are excellent. The signed, screw-in crown to the Swiss Selitta automatic movement is solid - as solid as I have experienced with any watch. It's too soon to gauge the Selitta's accuracy. Take my word for it, the C3 lume is unreal. Along with the dial and hands, the bidirectional bezel glows brightly.

The LM-7 measures 55 mm by 17 mm and weighs 110 grams. That's 3.88 ounces, or nearly a quarter of a pound, folks. While I'm used to lugging around heavy iron, such as UTS, I was concerned about my wrist accommodating the LM-7's larger size and wider footprint. To my delight, the watch is very comfortable on my 6Â½-inch wrist. Strap length is perfect! The end tucks into the sleeves neatly and with no excess length, such as I've experienced with other rubber straps. The 24 mm lugs can undoubtedly accommodate various aftermarket bracelets and mesh products.










My only criticism of the LM-7 is the 58-click bidirectional bezel is stiff and hard to turn. To me, that's indicative of close tolerances. I would expect the bezel to loosen up over time.

Conclusion. The Ocean7 LM-7 is an excellent product. Consider it if you want a watch that captures the spirit of the Big O PloProf but does not capture all of your bank account. You won't be disappointed.

My hat goes off to Mitch Feig at Ocean7 Watch Company who conceived the LM-7 as a modern day, _affordable_ PloProf alternative and his loyal family of aficionados whose input he most graciously and patiently received in delivering the LM-7 from CAD concept to stainless steel and rubber. I'm proud to be part of the family.


----------



## mrteatime

mmmmm great review of the watch.....im still a little undecided about the watch as, now lets not mince our words here, its a blatant rip-off of the omega ploprof......

just my 2 p's worth


----------



## Guest

mrteatime said:


> mmmmm great review of the watch.....im still a little undecided about the watch as, now lets not mince our words here, its a blatant rip-off of the omega ploprof......
> 
> just my 2 p's worth


"I" There are some watches you just cannot copy this one of them ,its just too much of a grail :notworthy:


----------



## mjolnir

Great review but i'm not sure about this one at the moment. I don't know why... I think it's because it's just so close to the original. I think one of these would just make me want a PloProf more. I'd never be happy.

I can see you're happy with it though so enjoy it :thumbsup:


----------



## djgg

Good review .

It looks a good watch but if I had one I would always be thinking I wish it was a Omega Ploprof .

David


----------



## PhilM

Not for me I'm afraid, but like you say it's one you wanted so much so enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## salmonia

PhilM said:


> Not for me I'm afraid, but like you say it's one you wanted so much so enjoy :thumbsup:


I agree...not for me either... :huh:


----------



## Nalu

djgg said:


> Good review .
> 
> It looks a good watch but if I had one I would always be thinking I wish it was a Omega Ploprof .
> 
> David


Well, I own both and there are some things that the LM-7 does better than the SMP600. For dive watch afficionados, there are arguments for each watch. Since the original is out of reach of most collectors I think there are very good reasons for this watch to exist - as with many homages.


----------



## JonW

Considering the number of guys with original PloProfs whove also bought an LM7 its interesting how much negativity Ive seen about this watch by guys who dont own a PloProf... as I said elsewhere, interesting stuff.


----------



## michaelh

I read up on the ProPlof on Deskdivers and i have to say i wasnt a fan until i read the article. A very interesting piece. Also a great piece of history. I saw the Ocean7 one on there website but couldnt find it for sale. I was interested to see how much there were as i now quite like the PloProf design and its overall history. All thanks to Deskdivers


----------



## thorpey69

I like it,i have bought homages to the Fifty fathoms and other dive watches and have and still do enjoy them for what they are,good review,thanks


----------



## JonW

michaelh said:


> I read up on the ProPlof on Deskdivers and i have to say i wasnt a fan until i read the article. A very interesting piece. Also a great piece of history. I saw the Ocean7 one on there website but couldnt find it for sale. I was interested to see how much there were as i now quite like the PloProf design and its overall history. All thanks to Deskdivers


Thanks Michael, perhaps DeskDivers should carry a warning that you enter the site at your own risk and perhaps offer the advice that you should check your wallet with the Mrs before you click thru. LOL


----------



## Nalu

michaelh said:


> I read up on the ProPlof on Deskdivers and i have to say i wasnt a fan until i read the article. A very interesting piece. Also a great piece of history. I saw the Ocean7 one on there website but couldnt find it for sale. I was interested to see how much there were as i now quite like the PloProf design and its overall history. All thanks to Deskdivers


I believe O7 are sold out of the LM-7 at the moment. More will be available in January. It is not a limited issue and will be available, along with variants such as PVD steel case and Ti case with H3 tubules indefinitely.


----------



## michaelh

JonW said:


> Thanks Michael, perhaps DeskDivers should carry a warning that you enter the site at your own risk and perhaps offer the advice that you should check your wallet with the Mrs before you click thru. LOL


Maybe lol. I would quite like one of those Lm-7's now but really would like the PloPlof but sadly it will never happen :cry2:


----------



## Deathboy

nice watch, and nice review.

I just opened my local version of ebay and found an original PloPlof on auction, with about 30hs left, it was reached u$s 5000, what is the real value of it?

(allow me please to put the link to the auction, as itÂ´s a local one, and the seller does not ship overseas, IÂ´m not promoting the sale, but showing it as a curiosity)

PloPlof

The seller claims it was his grandads watch as he was a diver with the army, and seems to have no idea what he was selling, buyers tried to trick him into closing the auction for 700u$s, 1000, but he had no idea how to close it before time.

Funny thing is he says he is selling it because itÂ´s too big and heavy, and all he wanted was a Seiko.


----------



## Paul

Deathboy said:


> nice watch, and nice review.
> 
> I just opened my local version of ebay and found an original PloPlof on auction, with about 30hs left, it was reached u$s 5000, what is the real value of it?
> 
> (allow me please to put the link to the auction, as itÂ´s a local one, and the seller does not ship overseas, IÂ´m not promoting the sale, but showing it as a curiosity)
> 
> PloPlof
> 
> The seller claims it was his grandads watch as he was a diver with the army, and seems to have no idea what he was selling, buyers tried to trick him into closing the auction for 700u$s, 1000, but he had no idea how to close it before time.
> 
> Funny thing is he says he is selling it because itÂ´s too big and heavy, and all he wanted was a Seiko.


Looks like an honest sale, doesn't mention it as a ploprof. The cynic says maybe a clever ploy?

Paul


----------



## Nalu

That bezel ding at 9 adds quite a bit of character, doesn't it?

As a one owner, all-original watch, I'd pay 6K USD for this in a minute.


----------



## jdsin

Nice review I must say it is not my cup of tea but.......

Maybe in 20 or 30 years time the O7 LM7 with the 58 Click Bezel will be a collectors item and go for the same sort of money as the Omegas. The one and only and most famous 58 Click bezel in History :lol: .


----------



## JoT

Aren't Omega supposed to be resurecting the Plo-prof this year?


----------



## jasonm

Yep, at Basel I expect...


----------



## JonW

I would think we will have news in April and its set to be a stunner in the metal as well. A modern take on the original. I cant wait....


----------

